# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eleocharis Acicularis 'Hairgrass'



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Eleocharis Acicularis* Hairgrass 

First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
*Light*: medium - very high 
*Growth*: medium - fast
*Demands*: medium - difficult
*Pruning*: builds out runners. You need to put out the whole carpet to get control again, once it got out of control.
*Water hardness*: doesnÂ´t seem to matter
*Specials*: Different spieces of eleocharis are sold on the market. Some of them are larger, and some are shorter (eleocharis parvulus â dwarf hairgrass). They look alike and have nearly the same demands, but are different in height.
*Propagation*: Runners.

*Experiences*: The plant is not too easy. It requires a good substrate, higher light and CO2 addition to really grow well.

*Planting*: It is best to plant every shoot separate. This is a lot of work, but if you have enough plants this is the easiest and fastest way to get a carpet. Plant as dense as you can. 
Once you have planted it and you are not sure where it is comming from, cut the leaves to a height of about Â½ inch. Most of the plants you can buy are grown emers (above water) and the leaves that have been growing above water canÂ´t adapt to growing under water and are deterriorating. Before that they usually get infested with algae. To avoid this it is best to prune before it happens.

*ORIGINAL POST BY BIRGIT*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1471

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:50 AM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

We need new pics of acicularis! Anyone?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I like to plant in small bunches spaced about one inch apart. In this tank I have Eco-Complete with 110w CF 9325K over a 36gal tank. I use pressure CO2 along with regular ferts schedule.

Here you see the first planting.









This is one month later. You can see how its starting to grow in.









This is the third month. I think it looks the best at this stage.









Here is the fourth month. You can see its in need of a hair cut and is over growing everything. When It get to this point its easier to take plugs and replant. Its to thick to just do a haircut. 









I hope this helps show the different stages of growth and how fast hairgrass can grow under the ideal conditions.

Hawk


----------



## Ted Bell (Feb 7, 2005)

I love this plant. I have both the dwarf and full size models in my tank. They seem to be doing well.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

here you can see this plant when it is bought from a store that grew it emmersed (out of water). notice all of the little seed looking tips. cut these tops off to send the plant into shock. this will help it adapt to it's new submerged environment.

click the attachment below!!


----------

